# [PORTAGE] Error "Failed Running autoconf" (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a esta excelente comunidad, queridos Gentusiastas

Mi problema viene después de la actualización, y casi todos es por el mismo "Failed Running autoconf "

tambien existe un conflicto entre libtool y xorg-server

```

Gentoo-Depinga ~ # emerge -pv sys-devel/libtool

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a  USE="vanilla"

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a', 'merge') (hard)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.
```

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2

 * xorg-server-1.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Forcing on xorg-x11 for new enough glxtokens.h...                           

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done                                 

>>> Unpacking source...                                                        

>>> Unpacking xorg-server-1.5.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/work                                                                     

 * Applying 1.4-fpic-libxf86config.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.4-fix-kdrive-automake.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.5.2-force-LC_ALL-C-when-running-awk.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Removing unused kdrive drivers ...                                           

 *   chips ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   epson ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   pm2 ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   mach64 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   mga ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   neomagic ...                                                         [ ok ]

 *   nvidia ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   r128 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   smi ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   sis300 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   via ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/work/xorg-server-1.5.2' ...                                                              

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * [color=red]Running autoconf[/color] ...                                                   [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 *                          

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *                                           

 * /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/temp/autoconf-29887.out

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2 failed.

 * Call stack:                              

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack 

 * environment, line 3121:  Called x-modular_reconf_source

 * environment, line 3858:  Called eautoreconf            

 * environment, line 1058:  Called eautoconf              

 * environment, line 1001:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 * environment, line  445:  Called die                          

 * The specific snippet of code:                                

 * die "Failed Running $1 !";                                   

 * The die message:                                             

 * Failed Running autoconf !                                    

 *                                                              

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                           

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-base:xorg-server-1.5.2:20081026-160912.log'.                                                        

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/temp/environment'.                                                    

 *                                                                              

>>> Failed to emerge x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/x11-base:xorg-server-1.5.2:20081026-160912.log'

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2:

 * Forcing on xorg-x11 for new enough glxtokens.h...

 * Failed Running autoconf !                        

 *                                                  

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:       

 *                                                  

 * /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/temp/autoconf-29887.out

 *                                                                    

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2 failed.                          

 * Call stack:                                                        

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack                           

 * environment, line 3121:  Called x-modular_reconf_source            

 * environment, line 3858:  Called eautoreconf                        

 * environment, line 1058:  Called eautoconf                          

 * environment, line 1001:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'      

 * environment, line  445:  Called die                                

 * The specific snippet of code:                                      

 * die "Failed Running $1 !";                                         

 * The die message:                                                   

 * Failed Running autoconf !                        
```

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

>  * Include in your bugreport the contents of: 
> 
>  *                                            
> 
>  * /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/temp/autoconf-29887.out

 

Pues exactamente como dice el error, si no pones ese archivo no podemos hacer nada.

En cuanto a lo de la dependencia cíclica me has pillao, no tiene ningún sentido, dice que el paquete se necesita a si mismo... (obvio ¬¬)

----------

## carlos plaza

```
Gentoo-Depinga ~ # cat /var/log/portage/x11-base:xorg-server-1.5.2:20081026-171054.log                                                                      

 * Forcing on xorg-x11 for new enough glxtokens.h...                        

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done                              

>>> Unpacking source...                                                     

>>> Unpacking xorg-server-1.5.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/work                                                                     

 * Applying 1.4-fpic-libxf86config.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.4-fix-kdrive-automake.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.5.2-force-LC_ALL-C-when-running-awk.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Removing unused kdrive drivers ...                                           

 *   chips ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   epson ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   pm2 ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   mach64 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   mga ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   neomagic ...                                                         [ ok ]

 *   nvidia ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   r128 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   smi ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   sis300 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   via ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/work/xorg-server-1.5.2' ...                                                              

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 * /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/temp/autoconf-1507.out

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 * environment, line 3123:  Called x-modular_reconf_source

 * environment, line 3860:  Called eautoreconf

 * environment, line 1060:  Called eautoconf

 * environment, line 1003:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 * environment, line  447:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * The die message:

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-base:xorg-server-1.5.2:20081026-171054.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/temp/environment'.
```

----------

## carlos plaza

```
Gentoo-Depinga ~ # cat /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.2/temp/autoconf-1507.out

***** autoconf *****

***** autoconf

configure.ac:59: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_LIBTOOL_WIN32_DLL

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

configure.ac:60: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_DISABLE_STATIC

configure.ac:61: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL

```

----------

## Txema

¿qué te da el comando emerge -s autoconf automake?

----------

## carlos plaza

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿qué te da el comando emerge -s autoconf automake?

 

```
Gentoo-Depinga ~ # emerge -s autoconf automake                                  

Searching...                                                                    

[ Results for search key : autoconf ]                                           

[ Applications found : 5 ]                                                      

                                                                                

*  app-emacs/autoconf-mode                                                      

      Latest version available: 2.63                                            

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]                               

      Size of files: 1,526 kB                                                   

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/autoconf.html         

      Description:   Emacs major modes for editing autoconf and autotest input  

      License:       GPL-2                                                      

*  sys-devel/autoconf

      Latest version available: 2.63

      Latest version installed: 2.63

      Size of files: 1,526 kB       

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/autoconf.html

      Description:   Used to create autoconfiguration files            

      License:       GPL-2                                             

*  sys-devel/autoconf-archive

      Latest version available: 2008.08.25

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,127 kB                    

      Homepage:      http://autoconf-archive.cryp.to/

      Description:   GNU Autoconf Macro Archive      

      License:       GPL-2                           

*  sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

      Latest version available: 6

      Latest version installed: 6

      Size of files: 0 kB        

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   wrapper for autoconf to manage multiple autoconf versions

      License:       GPL-2                                                    

*  x11-misc/Xorgautoconfig [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2.4-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 32 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~josejx/Xorgautoconfig.html

      Description:   Xorgautconfig generates xorg.conf files for PPC based computers.

      License:       GPL-2

Searching...

[ Results for search key : automake ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-devel/automake

      Latest version available: 1.10.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.10.1-r1

      Size of files: 896 kB

      Homepage:      http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

      Description:   Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-devel/automake-wrapper

      Latest version available: 3-r1

      Latest version installed: 3-r1

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   wrapper for automake to manage multiple automake versions

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## carlos plaza

Se soluciono, el problema era con libtool en el   post  esta la solución.

----------

